# Shower repair plate



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I have replaced plenty of three handle or two handle valves with a single control valve like Moen or Delta. And I used that stainless steel repair ecutcheon and that the regular faucet trim on top. First time I saw a repair trim.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

looks cleaner and easier to install to me.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I think Wolverine Brass makes them too for their shower valves. A little ugly, but if you need it, you need it.


----------



## Ozzy616 (9 mo ago)

Looks a lot nicer than Moen's basic 1920 repair plate.

They also have one in their Eva line:


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’ve used the Symmons one countless times


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice thanks Ozzy & Jake


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Like this that is what I was trying to stay away from.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

No not like that. Like this!!!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have tile guys and fiberglass repair guys.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Repairing the tub enclosure or going from behind the valve when it is practical is more professional. But more expensive, and I don't think you can repair the fake marble cultured marble can you? I have seen a lot of crappy repairs to tubs and fiberglass shower pans paid for by homeowners like re-enameling. Tub looks good for a resale, a total bull **** job just spraying epoxy or paint that chips and scratches. A temporary repair.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I remember when I was doing new construction for condos and an installer came along and installed the fiber glass one piece tub shower units. Sometimes he put holes on cracked the tub the manufacture "Lasco" sent a guy to repair the tube they looked brand new after the repairs. Of course when you get around to replacing a shower valve the unit may be 30 years old a replacement would be a better job but customer just wants to get by so install a new valve and trim and they are happy. I have seen old shower fiberglass shower pans and tub shower units that were all cracked up in the pan. Not sure if this is economically repairable?


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

So I have have seen large trim for Moen, Simmons and Wolverine brass















Wolverine Brass 8542903 Wolverine Brass 8542903 Solid Brass Oval Escutcheon for Single Control PBV Tub & Shower, Chrome


PlumbMaster offers an extensive line of plumbing supplies, such as Wolverine Brass 8542903 Solid Brass Oval Escutcheon for Single Control PBV Tub & Shower, Chrome. Free shipping over $99. Same day shipping before 5pm EST.




www.plumbmaster.com


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Are there any other trim plates ?


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I haven't seen one for Delta?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> Are there any other trim plates ?



Pretty much all the major manufacturers sell them. They aren't really brand specific, you just need the hole in the middle to be the right size.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I like the Delta brand.... plenty of room to tear up
the wall to get into the lines and do the work from the 
front instead of the back side...



I have one to install next week
and I would rather install a Delta 1700 over a moen any day....


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

What I do like about Delta is the Universal Body that allows for a bunch of trim options. What I do not like about Moen is the cartridge hard to replace and the brass stem has been known to break off.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> What I do like about Delta is the Universal Body that allows for a bunch of trim options. What I do not like about Moen is the cartridge hard to replace and the brass stem has been known to break off.


Do you have a Moen cartridge removal tool? If you do, is it a good one or a crappy plastic/aluminum version?


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a good brass one and an ona-puller even better but the cartridges still disintegrate the rubber and stems break off. I don't remember the old style having the same problems as the positemp cartridges? I still install Moen but think Delta has a better system for single handle shower valve.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> I have a good brass one and an ona-puller even better but the cartridges still disintegrate the rubber and stems break off. I don't remember the old style having the same problems as the positemp cartridges? I still install Moen but think Delta has a better system for single handle shower valve.


You have a BRASS moen puller? Do you mean chrome? I have two chromed steel pullers.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> You have a BRASS moen puller? Do you mean chrome? I have two chromed steel pullers.


I dont care what kind of Moen cartridge puller you got, you can still tangle assho/es real bad
with one every so often and they are absolute HELL to get out...... 
I had to literally drill one out a while back and that was good times ......
lots of cussing involved.... it killed the whole afternoon fighting with that junk


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Early on before I knew what a Moen cartridge puller was, I talked several customers into changing the entire valve, after my first adventure at having to drill a cartridge out, because I swore that I would never do that again. Then when I discovered the puller I felt bad, but I justified it away by thinking that it takes a village to train a good plumber, and hoped that their sacrifice would be rewarded by karma coming around to help them in some other way and reward their contribution to humanity. Then came the day when I couldn't get one out even with the puller and I realized that I was ahead of my time from the start and didn't even realize it. Now I prepare them right from the start when I see a Moen shower valve with problems, about the worst case and very possible scenario of having to replace the entire valve.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> You have a BRASS moen puller? Do you mean chrome? I have two chromed steel pullers.


Yes the Moen chrome plated steel cartridge puller still sucks to pull the cartridges sometimes.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I have fought to remove Moen cartridges with the broken stem and on two occasions they leaked when I installed the new cartridge. For me I will recommend installing a new shower valve the next time I come across a cartridge that is broken off at the stem.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I just installed the Moen trim in chrome with the oblong chrome escutcheon the trim kit was $170 dollars thought that was a little rich for trim only it did not include the valve or cartridge. I can purchase a complete shower kit in chrome for $90 dollars at HD. So I decided to get the escutcheon by itself for under $60 dollars. https://supplyonline.com/pub/media/...ca56885e12496c5eadc1cd35967a86/1/7/178755.jpg


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

rooterboy said:


> I have a good brass one and an ona-puller even better but the cartridges still disintegrate the rubber and stems break off. I don't remember the old style having the same problems as the positemp cartridges? I still install Moen but think Delta has a better system for single handle shower valve.


I agree the Delta is a better shower valve. 

Delta has addressed the frozen cartridge nut with a non stick coating and wrench flats. 

I still grease the threads with silicone grease on my installs. 

Delta cartridges simply do not stick inside the valve body. 

The one weakness that the Delta has is the handle set screws. They strip out. They need to pre grease the screws, or change back to a screw through the top of the handle.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I agree the Delta is a better shower valve.
> 
> Delta has addressed the frozen cartridge nut with a non stick coating and wrench flats.
> 
> ...


Does Delta make a repair escutcheon like the Moen?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

rooterboy said:


> Does Delta make a repair escutcheon like the Moen?


Theymake a cheap plastic one, I have some in stock, but I believe I’ve seen a metal one made by Delta before, not sure if it’s still in production.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

They still make a metal one. Installed one yesterday. My only problem with Delta is that the temperature limit adjustment on some of their models can be a pita to adjust.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

On a posi temp if the ona puller wont work i will sometimes drive a wood screw into the front of the cartridge, it will push the outside of the cartridge out and the inside comes out easy


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

The supplier was out of the elongated valve repair covers. I looked on the internet and found on e-bay complete chrome trim kits for tub shower with repair cover for $40.00 dollars/

Than I found Moen Adler tub shower valves in chrome with the valve and cartridge for $45 dollars apiece if you buy 4, they are still available

.https://www.ebay.com/itm/184704701182?


----------

